# Rancillio rocky or iberital mc2?



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

anyone got any advice on which would be better and why?

im looking for something to learn with, this would be my first grinder.

im open to other suggestions, looking at around £160ish second hand.

thanks in advance.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

There is a Rocky with new burrs for sale on here that would be ideal.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23593-Rancilio-Rocky-Non-Doser-with-brand-new-burrs


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

yeah thats the one I seen, was originally going for an mc2 but seen this and wondered if it is a better grinder and why?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm not an expert on either I'm afraid, but I believe that the MC2 has small conical burrs whereas the Rocky has flat burrs. Potentially a more consistent grind with the Rocky.

The adjustment mechanism on the Rocky looks much easier and can be modded to be stepless.

If you believe in the old adage "you get what you pay for" then the new retail price on the Rocky is twice that of the MC2. If I was shopping with your budget I would go with the Rancilio.

Experts with actual experience of either grinder step in at any time ...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm far from being an expert but I did have an MC2. They are indeed a small conical. The adjuster mech is very fine, which is sort of good but means dialling in is a PITA and don't even think about swapping from espresso grind to French press on a regular basis. They're a bit noisy and although metal bodied, it's just tin plate. They will work for espresso but you'll want to upgrade after a while. They do retain a bit in the chute as well. On the up side, if you buy a used MC2 for about £80-90 you can probably sell it again for similar.

I can't say how it compares to the Rocky because I've never used one. I suspect from what I've read on here though, that the Rocky might be better.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

The Rocky wins hands down, easily switchable to filter and back to espresso - great for single dosing though benefits from the installation of a simple continuous switch and 'click-clack' lid for pumping the grind chamber free of retention.

I never got the stepless mod to be anywhere near satisfactory though some claim it is successful and is totally reversible, I think it's a good grinder for filter and it is fairly quiet, much more so than a Virtuoso.

The MC2 is a grunty little thing and I'd say is a step down from the Rocky, though you can get good results from it if you're patient and persistent.

As far as electric grinding goes it's pretty much the first step on the ladder and you can get them for peanuts secondhand.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

I've purchased the rocky that was on the forum. Looking forward to it arriving! Thanks for the advice.


----------

